# What lake is off 87 in Milton?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

So coming out of Milton 87 goes from 4 lane to 2 lanes. Dropping down into that little bottom area there is a lake on the left side. I see people fishing it quite a bit. What lake is this? Is it a private lake or can I fish it with my canoe? What can I expect to catch there and what type bait should I use? Inquiring minds want to know......

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Hurricane or Maybe Bear Lake? Not really sure, I just know they both are close together out in milton..


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted (Brandon's iPhone.)

I think you are talking about clear creek. Not sure about the fishing in there...


----------



## cainpole (Oct 27, 2015)

Thats clear creek up by whiting field 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Clear creek, never fished it so not sure how good it is.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Guess we will give it a try then. If we get there early enough to get a parking spot that is... If not then we will try somewhere else. 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

It runs to the bridge so launching a yak/canoe from the bridge is all good. I know there is a ton of private property around there so you may get grief from some of them....Not sure bout fish, I'd try crickets/wigglers and a cork.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

x2 on what Jason said.
Water is super clear, fish will see every wrinkle in your line and are hard to catch.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Its a spring fed Lake. Far north end of it, or the part with the most of the sand bar was owned by Bruce and Nancy Cupid. Apent a few weeks raking some grass out of there in high achool. Its loaded with Jacks, chain pickeral. Few bass and bream too


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jaster said:


> Its a spring fed Lake. Far north end of it, or the part with the most of the sand bar was owned by Bruce and Nancy Cupid. Apent a few weeks raking some grass out of there in high achool. Its loaded with Jacks, chain pickeral. Few bass and bream too


Fished it a couple hours today. Did not see any sand bars or even any place to get on shore at all. Water was crystal clear all the way to the bottom. Lots of underwater growth with small areas of clear bottom. Tried worms under a bobber, soft plastics, spinners and a spoon with no luck at all. Finally went old school. Lodged the canoe up against some trees to keep from drifting. Tied on a hook about 2 feet up from my sinker, baited it up with a worm and tossed it out bout 30 feet from the canoe in an area with no weeds but close to the edge of some. Tightened up the line and settled back for some relaxing time. Bout 30 seconds later felt a tug. Then another. Then a hard pull and I reeled in the first and only fish of the day. Nice size bluegill bout 8 to 10 inches. Didn't have my tape measure with me but definately the biggest bluegill I have ever caught. We will be going back and try to get some more of them! 

Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------

